# My Customised Naruto Settei(Spoilers for anime watchers)



## ANBU23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Well i've been really interested and have been collecting Naruto Settei, which are basically drawn character model sheets, So i thought i could begin a little project of my own and start designing settei sheets of some of the newer naruto characters and decided to start off with Sasori. I started these 2 pieces two days ago and finished them about an hour ago, so i thought i'd scan them in and like to hear your opinion on them. This is my first piece of art which i have shown on this forum, so please go easy on the reply  : 

*Oh by the way, can anyone show me the japanese symbols for the following names so i can use them on my designs.
Sasori,Deidara,Zetsu. 

(These are what the original settei look like)



(These are the ones i finished recently, Enjoy!)
[/IMG]


----------



## dexlabz (Jul 16, 2005)

wow that is awesome!! rep for you =D kick ass stuff


----------



## kaitenjyuuken (Jul 16, 2005)

oh gosh! i love those setteis, where did you get em? can you find an original settei for neji and sakura? : 

the sasori settei you made is awesome, dude! but the second one, row one column three, his head looks odd .. they make good setteis though


----------



## ANBU23 (Jul 16, 2005)

kaitenjyuuken said:
			
		

> oh gosh! i love those setteis, where did you get em? can you find an original settei for neji and sakura? :
> 
> the sasori settei you made is awesome, dude! but the second one, row one column three, his head looks odd .. they make good setteis though



I got them from ebay from a user called alaer2k2, this guy has quite alot of settei from different animes, and usually has naruto settei up for auction, so check regularly.

As for the neji and sakura settei, i can send them over to you if you want by email, give me your email address and i'll send em over


----------



## kaitenjyuuken (Jul 16, 2005)

great!!   (did you buy those setteis?)

*Spoiler*: _my emel add_ 



kaitenjyuuken@yahoo.com




thanks!!


----------



## Shiron (Jul 16, 2005)

ANBU23 said:
			
		

> As for the neji and sakura settei, i can send them over to you if you want by email, give me your email address and i'll send em over


Can you send the Neji one to me too? Thanks!

*Spoiler*: _My Email Address_ 



IceMasterHitsugayaKun@gmail.com


 
Anyways, great job!


----------



## ANBU23 (Jul 16, 2005)

kaitenjyuuken said:
			
		

> great!!   (did you buy those setteis?)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _my emel add_
> 
> ...



Yeah, i won them around May, the price was quite expensive but really worth it in my opinion. (Give me 10-15 mins for the scans btw)


----------



## ANBU23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ice Master Hitsugaya-Kun said:
			
		

> Can you send the Neji one to me too? Thanks!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My Email Address_
> 
> ...



no prob, give me a couple of minutes


----------



## shinda (Jul 16, 2005)

Those are really well done! I especially like the front view full body one.

For those interested..


^__^


----------



## kaitenjyuuken (Jul 16, 2005)

ANBU23 said:
			
		

> Yeah, i won them around May, the price was quite expensive but really worth it in my opinion. (Give me 10-15 mins for the scans btw)



what! i can't believe it!! you're so nice!!  i owe you one ANBU23... pm me if you need any help(i'll try my best to help!! )


----------



## ANBU23 (Jul 16, 2005)

kaitenjyuuken said:
			
		

> what! i can't believe it!! you're so nice!!  i owe you one ANBU23... pm me if you need any help(i'll try my best to help!! )



No prob, glad i could help ya    i gotta be off now...oh if you/anyone can show me the japanese symbols/characters for "Sasori","Deidara" and "Zetsu" that would be a great help with my work. See you all later and thanks for the great replies!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jul 16, 2005)

The pages you did are cool, but the faces in the second picture are all copied from images in the manga. 



> *Oh by the way, can anyone show me the japanese symbols for the following names so i can use them on my designs.
> Sasori,Deidara,Zetsu


Sasori - *さそり*
Deidara - *デイダラ*
Zetsu - *ゼツ*


----------



## ANBU23 (Jul 16, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> The pages you did are cool, but they are all copied from images in the manga.
> 
> 
> Sasori - *さそり*
> ...



Thanks alot man, rep for you!


----------



## nt90 (Jul 16, 2005)

wow they all look awesome. you couldn't have copied all of them right? cause I haven't seen some of those pics in the manga.


----------



## Haruka (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey, they're Settei. They should have pics fromt he manga. Think before you post Mubble head.


----------



## Jink (Jul 16, 2005)

damn how do you get your lineart so clean? whenever I scan my art my lineart looks like shit, and you ahve these nice blakc lines, mine turnout all different shades of rgay and looks terrible


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jul 16, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Hey, they're Settei. They should have pics fromt he manga. Think before you post Mubble head.


I'm saying that they look like they were traced from the manga in Photoshop, meaning he really didn't draw any of it.

EDIT... and what kind of insult is "mubble head"? Is that even a word?


----------



## Haruka (Jul 17, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> EDIT... and what kind of insult is "mubble head"? Is that even a word?


It could be....


----------



## Tassimo (Dec 26, 2007)

ANBU23 said:


> I got them from ebay from a user called alaer2k2, this guy has quite alot of settei from different animes, and usually has naruto settei up for auction, so check regularly.
> 
> As for the neji and sakura settei, i can send them over to you if you want by email, give me your email address and i'll send em over




...i know its a bit impolite...but could you send some of them to my address to?  
i cant find them anywhere else! and i searched it for a such a long time!! 
PLEASE!!!


----------



## Curry (Dec 26, 2007)

Good but eh, this is not the correct subforum for Naruto fanarts. Go ask some mod to move it for you, I'm sure you'll get more appropriate feedback then. =)


----------



## Denji (Dec 28, 2007)

That's crazy good!


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 29, 2007)

this are amazing.. you captured each character's features flawlesly . simply stunning.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting project; can't wait to see more.


----------



## BrodieUzu (Dec 29, 2007)

hey there really good


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesomeness. Its excellent! Could you do one of every Akatsuki member? Pretty please?


----------



## Yellow (Dec 29, 2007)

Sasori-sama is so cool.

I love it.


----------



## ~Kawaii~Migiwa~ (Dec 29, 2007)

Whoa!!!! Thats scary good!


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 29, 2007)

damn those are all so great, love the sasori ones


----------



## natwel (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you're a very good artist, very good


----------



## Revenge (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome.
Though, on the second one. (3rd Sasori on the top row) His hair is a little flat at the back. But apart from that, everything is perfect.


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 7, 2008)

damn thats the shit keep it up


----------



## Empress (Jan 9, 2008)

wow those are good!


----------



## poyuz (Jul 23, 2008)

i nid the pic here my email if u can send to me fast fast plzzz can send all plzzz yu_zheng_26@hotmail.com i need it


----------

